# How does a girl pee in bib shorts?



## Cathryn (19 Jun 2015)

So lots of women here seem to wear bib shorts under their jerseys. So how on earth do they go to the loo? Do you have to take everything off (like wearing old fashioned salopettes?) or is there some magical device??


----------



## buggi (19 Jun 2015)

Yep you have to take them off although if you want to spend the money I think the Asos ones unclip. I wear shorts.


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jun 2015)

The title implies a question, to which the answer is, just go ahead and pee in bib shorts, but that would make them uncomfortable for riding further 
I'm not a girl, but this is the thing that makes me choose just shorts, without the bib, and I don't pee in them...


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

It doesn't take that long and the benefits of wearing bibs far outweighs the inconvenience. I've tried various "clip" ones and found them more of a faff than the normal ones though I'm tempted to try the new dhb halterneck bibs. Priority for me, however, is comfort on the saddle.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jun 2015)

Shorts for me.


----------



## Sharky (19 Jun 2015)

For a different reason, I have been using shorts and waist bottoms, but with good old fashioned clip on braces. A few years ago I managed to break collar bones on both shoulders and found my bib shorts very uncomfortable to wear. Braces however are adjustable and easy to find the right tension.


----------



## robjh (19 Jun 2015)

What are the advantages of bib shorts over waist shorts, regardless of peeing?


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> What are the advantages of bib shorts over waist shorts, regardless of peeing?


I find that the waistband of shorts digs in and becomes uncomfortable on long rides, especially on my bikes with drops as opposed to the upright. Bibs also prevent the shorts from slipping down (horrible memories of not being quite fast enough to overtake one bloke on a hill but not wanting to stop either. The tarmac was very interesting that day...) and I find that they give you more room for expansion, either from cake (!!) or because you can't find a hedge to pop behind (or it's too bloomin cold) and you've got at least 15 miles to the next loo with walls and a roof.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3753322, member: 45"]One of those sheewee things?[/QUOTE]
@User the next question has to where would you store it whilst riding ??

has @Fnaar not seen this thread , sure he will have some good advice


----------



## PK99 (19 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> What are the advantages of bib shorts over waist shorts, regardless of peeing?



bibs keep the pad in the right place. plus the waist band on non bib shorts can be uncomfortable esp on long rides


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

I've never had an issue with waist shorts, and I'm not exactly trim round the midriff. I go for good quality brands that have a softer waist band and are snug but comfortable. And bib shorts just look horrific on me, I have tried a couple of pairs on in the past


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> I've never had an issue with waist shorts, and I'm not exactly trim round the midriff. I go for good quality brands that have a softer waist band and are snug but comfortable. And bib shorts just look horrific on me, I have tried a couple of pairs on in the past


Horses for courses


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> . And bib shorts just look horrific on me,


Not sure they look good on anyone  Must admit though I'm a bib short fan & find them much more comfortable, despite the 'big daddy' comments when I'm getting changed at work


----------



## Fnaar (19 Jun 2015)

biggs682 said:


> has @Fnaar not seen this thread , sure he will have some good advice


A buttoned flap, like cowboys' longjohns?


----------



## Fnaar (19 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> What are the advantages of bib shorts over waist shorts, regardless of peeing?


For me, it's simple vanity. If I wear shorts, my 'spare tyre' sort of spills a bit over the top (I'm not huge, but I'm not a svelte as I used to be  )(apologies for anyone eating while reading) whereas bib shorts keep it all in better ​


----------



## Butty1972 (19 Jun 2015)

Some companies have begun producing halter-top bib shorts for women, easier to remove apparently, for when nature calls.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jun 2015)

biggs682 said:


> @User the next question has to where would you store it whilst riding ??
> 
> has @Fnaar not seen this thread , sure he will have some good advice


A aero helmet could double up as one . When your done just pop it back on your head


----------



## MissyR (19 Jun 2015)

It's a faff!! Nothing more disconcerting than sitting in a public loo with just your bra on after having to strip your jacket off, jersey off and finally the straps of the bibs off........ and by this point your dancing!


----------



## zacklaws (19 Jun 2015)

I often smile about this, but I once ran an half marathon and went round with one of the girls, at the end she said to me, "do you remember when I said it was a bit hot and tipped that bottle of water over my head", I said "Yes", she said, "the real reason was, I was busting for a pee and there was no where to go". 

Maybe theirs a moral in the story.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> I've never had an issue with waist shorts, and I'm not exactly trim round the midriff. I go for good quality brands that have a softer waist band and are snug but comfortable. And bib shorts just look horrific on me, I have tried a couple of pairs on in the past


I did have comfort problems with non-bibs. Maybe a softer waist band would have done the trick for me too if I had shopped around? I am used to bibs now so I will stick to them, except when wearing my Endura Humvee baggies. They are pretty heavy duty and have liner shorts so they are very warm on sunny days, but cosy on cooler days, and would solve the OP's peeing problem!


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2015)

I think the women's shorts seem to come with a wider softer waistband, especially the better ones from gore and sportful. I expect cheapies less so


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2015)

Bib shorts here. It's a similar issue for blokes but you need to be careful with the elastic. 

Full skin suits are a pain as you can bet your bottom dollar that you'll need the loo just before a time trial.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Jun 2015)

Make sure you're wearing dark colours. Let a bit out, let it dry, let a bit out, let it dry, continue until done, it doesn't work if you need a shyte though.


----------



## Debade (19 Jun 2015)

Wife and daughter use this http://www.thepstyle.com/ Easily fits in saddle bag


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Jun 2015)

I did wonder how we would get around this when my better half [dr_pink on here] raced the National 12 hr time trial. She wears shorts not bibs for this very reason, and 8hrs into the ride stopped at a convenient place I found, however, and no names, one of the women used an incontinence pad which when used was chucked to her husband


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jun 2015)

MissyR said:


> It's a faff!! Nothing more disconcerting than sitting in a public loo with just your bra on after having to strip your jacket off, jersey off and finally the straps of the bibs off........ and by this point your dancing!


 That's my issue. I remember learning to ski in salopettes and the drama of having to take EVERYTHING off to pee!


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jun 2015)

Thank you all for your input. It sounds like bibs might be more comfy if you are not built like an elf, but they're a faff to go to the loo in. I am not elfin but I will stick with my shorts. Grateful for the info though.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jun 2015)

Cannot see those devices without recalling a conversation with a car passenger

We were travelling up to the lakes and she produced one of these with the announcement that she was now able to pee whilst driving, so no longer needed loo stops.


----------



## Citius (20 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> Full skin suits are a pain as you can bet your bottom dollar that you'll need the loo just before a time trial.



Skin suit - no issues at all. Much less faff than a jersey and bib shorts.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Jun 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Horses for courses



I think a horse might slow you down a bit  and where would you put it


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Skin suit - no issues at all. Much less faff than a jersey and bib shorts.


A very uninhibited woman on a cycle training camp certainly thought so, and another had an alternative solution to the peeing problem ... LINK.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2015)

Maybe there's a bib-shorts trick similar to one where ladies manage take their bra off from under a blouse or T Shirt.....

If you manage it, can you send me the video please?


----------



## Cubist (20 Jun 2015)

We haven't yet got onto the laxative effect of bibshorts. There's nothing more likely to set me off than getting ready for a ride. As soon as my jersey is on over my shorts, I have to take it all off again.


----------



## Hyslop (20 Jun 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Cannot see those devices without recalling a conversation with a car passenger
> 
> We were travelling up to the lakes and she produced one of these with the announcement that she was now able to pee whilst driving, so no longer needed loo stops.


Given the state of our roads at present,dont whatever you do let her do that again or everyones going to have wet ankles!


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2015)

The trick is basically to hoik one leg of the shorts right over, and pee out the side. Apparently.

http://justadventures.org/2014/03/08/pee-like-a-pro/


----------



## coffeejo (21 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> The trick is basically to hoik one leg of the shorts right over, and pee out the side. Apparently.
> 
> http://justadventures.org/2014/03/08/pee-like-a-pro/


Can't decide if I'd ever brave enough to try that.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> The trick is basically to hoik one leg of the shorts right over, and pee out the side. Apparently.
> 
> http://justadventures.org/2014/03/08/pee-like-a-pro/


That's a clever idea, but surely you would have to have shortish/loosish shorts? 

I have used the same technique, but I have a good head start!


----------



## winjim (21 Jun 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That's a clever idea, but surely you would have to have shortish/loosish shorts?
> 
> I have used the same technique, but I have a good head start!


But can you do it on the move?

http://ihatebicyclists.com/2014/07/...ing-piss-monsters-and-now-i-have-video-proof/


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> But can you do it on the move?


If someone paid me a lot of money to do it, I'd give it a go.

I am not normally in much of a hurry and no money is at stake, so I'd rather stop at a suitable bush or dry stone wall, and go there!


----------



## Donger (21 Jun 2015)

It's the Winter rides you have to worry about. I once nearly tied myself in knots, desperately trying to get out of my bibshorts in a hurry in a small loo cubicle when layered up with base layers, jersey and rain jacket on top of my bibtights.


----------



## blackgoff (21 Jun 2015)

robjh said:


> What are the advantages of bib shorts over waist shorts, regardless of peeing?



A mate of mine is BIG fan of bibs even pros luv em etc..yet ive never seen the big deal about them..becoz;

1 - they fit further up the back - ...experienced a hot 29'c day and i cooked in mine (and that WAS very irritating) tho the pad was fantastic...

2 - going the toilet - you near rip them when ya pull down... ;/

3 - I cant think of a 3rd LOL


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2015)

blackgoff said:


> A mate of mine is BIG fan of bibs even pros luv em etc..yet ive never seen the big deal about them..becoz;
> 
> 1 - they fit further up the back - ...experienced a hot 29'c day and i cooked in mine (and that WAS very irritating) tho the pad was fantastic...
> 
> ...


1. Very hot days can be a bit sweaty but such days are rare in the UK! You can get bibs with a lightweight mesh to reduce that problem. On cooler days, the extra warmth of normal bibs can come in handy.

2. You can get bibs with low fronts or zips, or use the 'down the leg' technique mentioned above!

3. Since you can't think of a 3rd, I don't need to respond to it. Oops, I just did ...


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Jun 2015)

Amazing really how men are the experts on most things, More men have opinions on this subject than women.


----------



## simongt (21 Jun 2015)

I tried bibs, but when needing a wee in the colder weather, it was such a faff having to strip off windproof and maybe light jacket before you can get the bibs off and then getting a bit cool part undressed whilst relieving, I went back to shorts / leggings - !


----------



## Steady (22 Jun 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen it mentioned on cycling forums, and I haven't seen it on this one, but in the world of walking there's something called a "She Wee" it's meant to avoid that whole squat and drop whilst the boys are all lined up weeing. 

http://www.shewee.com I think Go Outdoors sell them. 

Never used one myself, but I'd thought bib wearing female cyclists would be all over that idea.


----------



## zacklaws (22 Jun 2015)

You could get a very short length of one inch diameter plastic piping with a 90 degree angle piece glued on and poke that into your shorts. You could carry it fitted over your pump.


----------



## fimm (22 Jun 2015)

winjim said:


> The trick is basically to hoik one leg of the shorts right over, and pee out the side. Apparently.
> 
> http://justadventures.org/2014/03/08/pee-like-a-pro/


I've tried this. It does work (I wear fairly cheap shorts, though.)
My first attempt was when it was raining heavily. This was a Good Thing (is that enough information...?)


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (22 Jun 2015)

Brilliant I've just spat my drink all over with laughter after reading this 


Racing roadkill said:


> Make sure you're wearing dark colours. Let a bit out, let it dry, let a bit out, let it dry, continue until done, it doesn't work if you need a shyte though.


----------



## GetAGrip (22 Jun 2015)

These bibs work just fine for me 
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/womens-fs260-pro-bibshort-ec048694


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

GetAGrip said:


> These bibs work just fine for me
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/endura/womens-fs260-pro-bibshort-ec048694


The photo on the website isn't very helpful. Where's the zip?!


----------



## GetAGrip (22 Jun 2015)

from hip to hip on the rear - up and over your seat. Which means no stripping off on top, just unzip, adjust your stance and go.
I'll look for a different/better photo Jo.


----------



## GetAGrip (22 Jun 2015)

http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-...fort-break-problem-37120/#8AuqzYA2Wh6SRWtS.97


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jun 2015)

GetAGrip said:


> http://totalwomenscycling.com/road-...fort-break-problem-37120/#8AuqzYA2Wh6SRWtS.97


Thanks!


----------



## Hyslop (22 Jun 2015)

Tell you what has long confused me with regard to this topic.A friend of my had to make use of the South Yorkshire countryside,and on coming back out of the undergrowth,remarked"What a carry on,just like Jethro Tull"What?? That has stayed with me.Wish Id asked really,but being a gentleman etc...so,seed drills, on one leg,to the accompaniment of a flute...who knows?We just back on the bikes and carried on.Bizarre.So ladies,over to you?


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> Make sure you're wearing dark colours. Let a bit out, let it dry, let a bit out, let it dry, continue until done, it doesn't work if you need a shyte though.


I can't just start and stop. It's all the way in one go for me.


----------



## chap74 (23 Jun 2015)

I've found that I only drink what I need, so that I more or less sweat it out rather than the other way!!
Then I can always wait to the cafe stop. I like the bib shorts but its a faff to go to loo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2015)

I find bibs no worse in winter than summer as I usually only have one outer layer over the bibs, I have t-shirts for summer, winter shirts for the cooler weather (this did me most of last winters riding), a Jacket if its cold, they all have full zips which I find makes it easier.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Jun 2015)

Call of nature flaps, are another corking innovation, in some race suits / bib shorts lately


----------

